# Vampire books



## kitaria (Jan 11, 2005)

I have read:

 Interview with the Vampire is a great book.. 

and Crimson Blood by ? Barker is REALLY good.. involves sex scenes with vampires... during the process of making love, they will feed on one another at the same time.. brings out the blood lust in me... the book has more to the series however i cannot get hold of them because they are american i think...


----------



## lisajane (Jan 11, 2005)

I've only read _Into The Dark_ by Victor Kelleher in the way of vampires. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## spirituous (Jan 11, 2005)

All of the Anita Blake books by Laurell K. Hamilton. READ THEM NOW!


----------



## Neverfate (Feb 12, 2005)

My friends and family and I read the Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice, and really after the third book it's all down hill for that series. It get's pretty lame. Still, the first three books were good.

My friends and family have since moved on to the Luara K. Hamilton seires of Vampire books and they all swear by them.  I haven't personally read them though as I just haven't been into the Vampire stories lately.


----------



## Aeryn (Feb 12, 2005)

I *LOVE* the Anita Blake books by Laurell K. Hamilton.  I have read them many times. =]

I also enjoy the Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice.  They do start to get a little odd but I still love them. =]  Lestat is my favorite Vampire, and book! =]


----------



## ~*little_minx*~ (Feb 12, 2005)

i love all vampire stuff... i havent read many vampire books tho, (just a few buffy books) but i have seen heaps of vampire movies...


----------



## blademasterzzz (Feb 14, 2005)

Erh... I'm not a vampire book expert..


How about Dracula?  :twisted:


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Feb 17, 2005)

Barb & JC Hendee have a fun vampire series. It's less of a horror and more of a dark fantasy. The first book in the series (there are three books out currently) is Dhampir.


----------



## Adam1979 (Feb 21, 2005)

"Memnoch the Devil" I think its like the 4th or 5th book in the Vampire series by Rice. A good read.

"Salems Lot" Stephen King, another good read


----------



## TheUberManlyMan (Feb 21, 2005)

Bram Stoker's Dracula is an awesome read. Definately look into it if you haven't already. I'm surprised it's only been brought up in passing...


----------



## Dunyasha (Mar 3, 2005)

kitaria, i think me and you will get along fine!! YEA!! I LUV vampires!! Wicked I'm totally interested in the book you mentioned. "Crimson Blood" by ? Barker! Wondering if you can try to found out the first name of the author for me! I'd appreciate it!!


----------



## Pengwynn11 (Mar 24, 2005)

I know she's already been mentioned a couple times, but she deserves another mention.  Of course, I'm speaking of Anne Rice, but more specifically Blackwood Farm (which is on sale right now at Waldenbooks in the bargain section for like $5.99) and its sequel, Blood Canticles.  Another really good book of hers is Blood & Gold.  

Like JK Rohling, Rice creates another world within our own that humans know very little about.  In comparison with today's gory vampire novels, such as Salem's Lot (don't get me wrong...I love Salem's Lot!), Rice delves into the history and politics of being a vampire.  I'd certainly suggest any of her books....but....    You might want to save yourself some time and stay away from her erotic novels under her pseudonom.  The plots are a little weak, and her sexual "experiences" are REALLY disturbing!


----------



## RncdJoe (Apr 20, 2005)

Bram Stoker's Dracula and Stephen King's Salem's Lot are obvious picks for great vampire novels. I've never really been interested in the vampire genre myself, but my roomate read Brian Lumley's Necroscope series non-stop. They seem to be an easy read with lots of good vampire action with governmental consipiracy stuff mixed in.


----------



## northerain (Apr 20, 2005)

''I am legend'' by R. Matheson is excellent. So is ''Salem's lot'' and The Necroscope series by Lumley(as the last guy pointed out.).Some good reading that doesnt treat vampires like porn stars.


----------



## PaPa (Apr 20, 2005)

My liver, if it were dyspeptic, would be better equipped to create a well written and enjoyable novel than Anne Rice.  Her "Vampire Choronicles" have semi-engaging plotlines with a limited appeal that is entirely destroyed by poor writing and intensely annoying characters.  They start from there and get worse.


----------



## MetalDog (Apr 20, 2005)

Dracula is where it's at, although you'll probably find the sedate pace difficult and Van Helsing's six page monologue (or thereabouts) was more than slightly taxing. Sex on a stick though, amazed he got away with it in its day.

'Salems Lot is also mighty fine and has faster pacing.

I tend to view the vampires in those stories as the wild wolves and the vampires in the Anne-Rice-type tales as the fluffy poodles.

Matter of taste, obviously =)


----------



## Kane (Apr 20, 2005)

I read the Vampire Chronicles and liked the first few at the time.

I've read a few books based on Stokers dracula that were decent.

The best vampire books I've ever read were the Necroscope series by Brian Lumley.  He takes Vampires to a level never seen before and throws all kinds of killer stuff in to keep you glued to the page.  I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## horrorcrafter (Apr 20, 2005)

well, is there one book in particular you would recommend from this series, Kane?


----------



## Kane (Apr 20, 2005)

Start with the first:  Necroscope.

Although my favorites were the books that dealth with sunside/starside themselves, I read the series from beginning to end.  I prefer to read stories in the correct order to get the full effect.


----------



## horrorcrafter (Apr 20, 2005)

kitaria said:
			
		

> ... brings out the blood lust in me... the book has more to the series however i cannot get hold of them because they are american i think...


oooooh! Kitaria, you're MY kinda gal! I have a great idea for a trade....
Horrorcrafter


----------



## Manx (Apr 21, 2005)

northerain said:
			
		

> ''I am legend'' by R. Matheson is excellent.



Yes, I love 'I Am Legend' - kind of Dawn Of The Dead with vampires.  It's in the science fiction masterworks collection - strange as it hardly struck me as sci-fi at all, apart from the slight reference to evolution. Definitely not hardcore sci-fi though.

Apart from that, I've read Anne Rice's 'Interview With The Vampire' and 'The Vampire Lestat' (poor, I thought, and I refuse to read 'Queen Of The Damned' after seeing the film! Anne Rice's erotica is interesting though...'Sleeping Beauty', written as A.N. Roquelaure would be my recommendation). I've read 'Guilty Pleasures' (Anita Blake) by Laurell K Hamilton (enjoyed, but didn't care too much for the writing style) and there was a Richard Laymon vampire book too (or maybe it was Dean Koontz), as far as I can remember, but I won't hunt around for the name as the vampire part was the twist. :wink: It was something to do with slugs.

If you're going in for vampire films MAKE SURE you see 'The Fearless Vampire Killers'. So funny. 8)


----------



## Kane (Apr 21, 2005)

The movie, Queen of the Damned was a total butchery of two of the books.  It was an atrocity the way they did it.  I enjoyed the book when I read it.


----------



## kitaria (Jun 1, 2005)

horrorcrafter said:
			
		

> kitaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.... wot is it that you have in mind to trade??


----------



## intoxicationofasleeper (Jun 9, 2005)

Aeryn said:
			
		

> I *LOVE* the Anita Blake books by Laurell K. Hamilton.  I have read them many times. =]
> 
> I also enjoy the Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice.  They do start to get a little odd but I still love them. =]  Lestat is my favorite Vampire, and book! =]




Lestat is my favorite Vampire, I would read, Queen of the Damned by Anne Rice.


----------



## Savant Deviance (Jul 26, 2005)

'The Dresden Files' (series) involves vampires a great deal, though the main character is actually a smart-assed wizard named you guessed it, Dresden. Funnily enough, his first name is Harry, like another famous wizard, though bearing very little resemblance.

There are two 'courts' of vampires, the Red Court, and the White Court. It's a very cool series, my favorite part being Dresden's attempt at humour when he gets into possibly deadly situations.


----------



## mdemanatee (Jan 19, 2006)

Peeps by Scott Westerfeld was a totally new look at vampires for me. It was a fun quick read. 
Twilight by Stephenie Meyer was excellent! It was voted best teen fiction book of 2005 on Amazon I believe. I know it got some award on Amazon. I'ver heard there is going to be a sequal and I'm anxiously awaiting it.


----------



## raedyn_l (Jan 20, 2006)

Three words:  *Meredith Ann Pierce*.

The magic, the description, the character developement...  Oh, and vampires in HER world have various names.  Eh...  Here's some I can remember off the top of my head:

Winged icarus (Reference to Greek mythology!  AWESOME!)
Darkangel (kind of expected that, but it's cool)
Vampyre (also expected that)

It takes place in an ancient Greek-ish setting, and the first book is almost entirely in an old abadoned castle on a mountain with the darkangel, the heroine (who used to be a slave), and twelve-and-one anorexic... women?  In the book they're called 'wraiths' because they're so skinny and have no souls, blood, or hearts.  The rest of it takes place in a desert, or in an underground cavern with a river running through it.

I'm DYING to read the other two books, but SHE'S OUT OF PRINT!!!  I actually found The Darkangel in my middle school's library, so I didn't know until I conducted a search on my trusty old Google and found it out.  The titles are so AWESOME--I mean, A Gathering of Gargoyles?  The Pearl of the Soul of the World?  Those titles are so evocative of other Gothic imagery I can't wait to hunt them down and hoard them like a miser!

WANT!  BOOKS!!  NOW!!!

...*ahem*  I think I have some dignity left, so I'm just gonna leave now...


----------



## pride.in.introspection (Feb 10, 2006)

Lost Souls by Poppy Z. Brite is exceptional.


----------



## this_reckless_pace (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll add a vote for Lost Souls. Poppy Brite is a truly gifted writer, but don't expect a normal, run of the mill vampire story. If you love Anne Rice, then Poppy Brite's vampires are probably not for you.

For some light hearted Southern action, you could try the Sookie Stackhouse books. There's death and violence, but it's not graphic death or gruesome violence. More light holiday reading on the beech than keep the lights on when you go to bed stuff.

And Laurel Hamilton is, as always, the one true vampire queen. She has no equal.


----------



## The Thing (Feb 13, 2006)

As has been mentioned here the Necroscope series is fantastic. 

The Richard Laymon vampire story was called... wait for it... The Stake. It's a great book.

Another recommendation would be Vampyrrhic by Simon Clark. The vampires are more akin to the plague metaphor seen in the Nosferatu movie. Not sexy in the slightest. 

I tend to catagorise Vampires into two groups. There are the romaticised ones as in the Anne Rice books and Dracula. And then there are the more horrific ones such as the ones I've listed above. 

An aside... I am Legend was adapted - I use the word loosly - into the Charlton Heston flick, The Omega Man, way back in 1971.


----------



## Arachn1d (Feb 14, 2006)

Recommend "Vampire Diaries" very good.


----------



## Forrest_Roberts (Feb 18, 2006)

Bram Stoker's "Dracula" is perhaps the best vampire book I have ever read. "Interview with the Vampire" is second and then Lestat. I haven't read the other Anne Rice books so I cannot say about them.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 18, 2006)

Forrest_Roberts said:
			
		

> Bram Stoker's "Dracula" is perhaps the best vampire book I have ever read. "Interview with the Vampire" is second and then Lestat. I haven't read the other Anne Rice books so I cannot say about them.



The next two in the series are poor. _Memnoch the Devil_, in my opinion, is the best of the five novels in the original chronicles. It's the one many don't like, however, and I suspect that is because it takes a bit more concentration.

Her later vampire novels, if you read them, seem like filler. You may say she was expanding her universe but it's more likely she was lookng for something to do and wrote them rather than twiddle her thumbs. They are dull.


----------

